# FINALLY! my first red on fly( that wasn't under a dock light)



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

Congrats! Looks like you got it dialed in. What was the pattern?


----------



## hardin083 (Nov 22, 2008)

Nice catch man!! They are so fun on the fly!!


----------



## adc77 (Jul 23, 2009)

what else? but the #2 tan and chartreuse craft fur shrimp with bead chain eyes. i moved up a size in hook after watching the one that got away last week hit it three times before it got the hook.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

good deal dude, congrats on your first


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

That's awesome man, congratulations!


----------



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

Congrtas bro! And alone is a bonus!


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

Way to go, the pic looks a little blurry at the waterline


----------



## CLIFF69 (Dec 23, 2010)

Nice red


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

> Way to go, the pic looks a little blurry at the waterline



Looks kinda foggy... WTG! nice fish!


----------



## Yoreese (Oct 15, 2009)

Congrats! That #2 hook is a great size.


----------



## adc77 (Jul 23, 2009)

thanks guys, and yeah that fog was something.... ;D


----------



## blackcircle (Sep 19, 2010)

congrats on the first! clean looking fish!


----------

